# IAVA - I AM Vape Africa - Removed from Facebook



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Hey guys, 

Just saw now that IAVA has been shutdown on facebook by facebook i take it? 

Was trying to find the group but coulnt and saw Vape Cartel posted on their Cape Town page that it was taken down 

Any more info on this?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chanelr (1/8/19)

Seems like it.
Can't see the group or even Facebook notifications that I had yesterday.

Wonder if they are going to shut down all groups and pages.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/19)

FB has new rules and any groups not complying with the rules are suspended until they comply. FB groups have been suspended left right and center... a lot of vape groups are moving to www.mewe.com which is a new social media platform but unfortunately, the site is GEO BLOCKING South Africa, Russia and some other countries for some reason.

Vape Panic in the high-end game is high right now.

Those groups that have made the changes asked for have been re-instated.

The big issue is private sales of vape gear is totally banned on FB.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (1/8/19)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/8/19)

"They can take our Facebook, but they will never take our Vapecon" - William Vapelace

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 13


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> FB has new rules and any groups not complying with the rules are suspended until they comply. FB groups have been suspended left right and center... a lot of vape groups are moving to www.mewe.com which is a new social media platform but unfortunately, the site is GEO BLOCKING South Africa, Russia and some other countries for some reason.
> 
> Vape Panic in the high-end game is high right now.
> 
> ...



Ahh thanks for the info Rob,

Yeah i saw IG as well and that posts need for sales need to have the warning labels otherwise accounts might be deleted as well..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (1/8/19)

Funny that Vape classifieds SA (VCSA) is still running. Their new rules state no private advertising, but people still advertise as normal.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## herb1 (1/8/19)

Groups are going secret and closed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/19)

herb1 said:


> Groups are going secret and closed



That doesn't help them... FB is still nailing the secret and closed groups too!


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/8/19)

From what I recall, IAVA marked themselves as secret, as did We Are Vape Africa, and both their accounts have been suspended

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adephi (1/8/19)

So vleisbroek is now official a social medium where the powers that be decide what content you can post and discuss. Sound like a certain regime we had in this country. 

Personally I don't see FB being relevant 5 years from now. If not sooner.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## StompieZA (1/8/19)

Adephi said:


> So vleisbroek is now official a social medium where the powers that be decide what content you can post and discuss. Sound like a certain regime we had in this country.
> 
> Personally I don't see FB being relevant 5 years from now. If not sooner.



Yeah agreed, Im not big on FB...just browse but post almost never. 

But when FB goes something else will just take its place im sure.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## herb1 (1/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> That doesn't help them... FB is still nailing the secret and closed groups too!


I see most groups are going to Telegram for advertising and sale purposes...heavy days

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/19)

herb1 said:


> I see most groups are going to Telegram for advertising and sale purposes...heavy days



Yip and that is a big fail as far as I'm concerned... like any of these "chat" groups... tons of crap and no substance and adverts and more adverts... within 5 minutes you have muted the group... and then added to that it's on your phone only... not an option...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (1/8/19)

I'm assuming that with the bans it will probably bring more people to ecigssa. Can't be a bad thing. Then we wouldn't need to belong to hundreds of local FB groups. FB is just very convenient and it will be a loss. BUT, I also think it would be great to communicate here again a lot more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/8/19)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I'm assuming that with the bans it will probably bring more people to ecigssa. Can't be a bad thing. Then we wouldn't need to belong to hundreds of local FB groups. FB is just very convenient and it will be a loss. BUT, I also think it would be great to communicate here again a lot more.



New blood is always very welcome!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Acidkill (2/8/19)

Adephi said:


> So vleisbroek is now official a social medium where the powers that be decide what content you can post and discuss. Sound like a certain regime we had in this country.
> 
> Personally I don't see FB being relevant 5 years from now. If not sooner.



I agree, some giants fall sooner or later

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> the site is GEO BLOCKING South Africa, Russia and some other countries for some reason.



Seriously? I was in SA when I opened my MEWE account and I've not had any issues so far.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/19)

You may have been lucky before they started blocking. I have tried four VPN’s, a tunnel and a Proxy and no luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> You may have been lucky before they started blocking. I have tried four VPN’s, a tunnel and a Proxy and no luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok let me check with my friend in SA - he's on MeWe and hates FB... I saw him on FB the other day and wondered what he was up to.

EDIT: he's still posting and I forgot to change my location so it can't be that. There has to be a reason or some mistake on MeWe's part.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/19)

BTW I send MeWe a message and hoping to hear back from them regarding this situation. It may just be a rumour but I'll wait for them to let me know what is what.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/19)

RainstormZA said:


> BTW I send MeWe a message and hoping to hear back from them regarding this situation. It may just be a rumour but I'll wait for them to let me know what is what.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 173771


There has to be a reason for it. I think it's completely bull that they only tell you this and nothing else. I smell a dead rotten rat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/19)

RainstormZA said:


> There has to be a reason for it. I think it's completely bull that they only tell you this and nothing else. I smell a dead rotten rat.



Agreed... Armenia, Bangladesh and Russia are also blocked... I have asked them for a reason but no reply as yet!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/19)

LOL @Rob Fisher your flag is showing the UK location

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/19)

RainstormZA said:


> LOL @Rob Fisher your flag is showing the UK location



It is indeed! NOw I need to see if I turn off my VPN I will still be able to access MEWE! Thank you so much for your help! @Raindance for President!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/19)

Next time try the TOR browser if you have issues getting in. This browser is great for things like this but make sure you are not on the Russian, Bangladesh or SA relay circuit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/19)

@RainstormZA I have turned off my VPN and I'm now still able to access MEWE! Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/8/19)

Wow ok I think MeWe is full of crap. Excuse my german please lol

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (4/8/19)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I'm assuming that with the bans it will probably bring more people to ecigssa. Can't be a bad thing. Then we wouldn't need to belong to hundreds of local FB groups. FB is just very convenient and it will be a loss. BUT, I also think it would be great to communicate here again a lot more.


Agreed but some of the other groups are making their own new forums. I suggest ecig but they adimant to make their own.
Would have been nice to all just come here rather.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (4/8/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Funny that Vape classifieds SA (VCSA) is still running. Their new rules state no private advertising, but people still advertise as normal.


Im one of the admins of that page. We have 100+ pending sales posts, not quite sure what to do. No warnings our way yet but I mean its a classifieds group, what do we do now...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (5/8/19)

XtaCy VapeZ said:


> Agreed but some of the other groups are making their own new forums. I suggest ecig but they adimant to make their own.
> Would have been nice to all just come here rather.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



@XtaCy VapeZ One can't really blame them. From running their own group and thus setting their own rules, to then belong to another group (this forum) and have to abide by its rules, would be quite difficult, I would think. You're one of the Admins of Vape Classified so I'm sure you understand what I mean. If your group joined this forum, you would have no say whatsoever in which posts you allow. It would be out of your hands. Essentially you would be giving up the group and giving up one's "baby" isn't easy!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mo_MZ (7/8/19)

Since IAVA is gone... It just means more time here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (8/8/19)

Mo_MZ said:


> Since IAVA is gone... It just means more time here



@Mo-MZ One of the other FB groups has now set up their own website - essentially it's another forum and I'm not going to migrate with them. ecigssa meets all my needs and that's that.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------

